# NW Ohio meets NE Ohio at the AMSRA hr enduro



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

AMSRA held its annual 8 hour enduro on Sunday, December 30 and for the first time ever saw two teams from NE Ohio join the AMSRA regulars.

While the AMSRA regulars of _Halfast Racing_ , with Brian Lump, Tom Wilcik, Don Mills and Russ Crim took their Superstock *Storm* to victory with 3677 laps; second place went to the NE Ohio _Stormtroopers_, also driving a *Storm*, piloted by G-Man, Rusty Jackson, Mike Shanks and Phil Walleck with 3462 laps.

Third place went to _Team Rondo_ running a *G-3R* with David Comeau, Mike Moore, Ben Naelitz and Chris Rondinella making up the driver rotation. They were only 42 laps behind second place as the dreaded night racing cost them their chance at victory.

Forth went to the AMSRA host team, _ON PIT ROW_, driving a *G-3*. Beth Heisler, Barry Heisler, Dave Nicholson, Charlie Turner and Steve Wronkowicz experienced some mechanical problems early on and could never catch up.

Everyone from AMSRA wishes to thank the NE Ohio teams for their participation. What a great group of guys. We look forward to many more meetings. Thanks everyone for making the 2007 event the best one ever.


----------

